# Thoughts on 2013 Cannondale Synapse 5 105



## vancouverrider (May 6, 2013)

Yep ... my first post and yes I know about search function lol... just looking for any recent buyers of this bike and are you happy with the purchase. For me its my first road bike and plan to use it dailey for 90 -120 minutes for my cardio. (The back is too sore to run anymore). Strictly used for my cardio and have no intentions of racing or anything like that. Just want a reliable comfortable road bike that I can enjoy training. thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

Very nice bike with a good reliable group. If I were shopping for a bike right now, that one would be on my list.


----------



## Samac (May 7, 2011)

Lots of great bikes out there and the Synapse is one of them. I have one (2012) so I'm biased but I love everything about mine. I shopped and test rode bikes any chance I got for about eight months and chose the Synapse. For your intended use it is perfect. 

It is extremely comfortable, smooth and fast. I've had it for a year and a half now and I enjoy it more every time I ride it. Guess you could say I really like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Great bike in a category that has many worthy makes. If it FITS right and you like it, that's the one. I test rode the Giant Defy Advanced and Specialized Roubaix as well. All three in the same category. Chose the Giant because it FIT best. Whatever you choose, enjoy the road.


----------



## JuanValdez (May 11, 2013)

Last month, I went with the alloy 5 option and have no regrets. Loving this bike's forgiving ride.


----------



## vancouverrider (May 6, 2013)

picked up the bike this aftenoon and had time for a short ride. My first impressions were smooth and excellent feel and ride quality. IMHO of course. Look forward to the first 1000 kms.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Enjoy for many healthy miles


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice bike. Test rode one a couple of months ago.

Enjoy it.


----------



## jerrduford (Aug 28, 2013)

vancouverrider said:


> Yep ... my first post and yes I know about search function lol... just looking for any recent buyers of this bike and are you happy with the purchase. For me its my first road bike and plan to use it dailey for 90 -120 minutes for my cardio. (The back is too sore to run anymore). Strictly used for my cardio and have no intentions of racing or anything like that. Just want a reliable comfortable road bike that I can enjoy training. thanks in advance for your replies.


Hi there, not sure if you have purchased this bike, or have decided to wait.. But I must say it's the best road bike I've purchased to date. I've only had it a few weeks, but have already logged over 500 miles on it (yes, it's that comfortable). I put in over 200 miles my first week. Coming from a Fuji race geo frame/bike, this thing was a dream immediately. Very smooth riding, and the "micro suspension" (SAVE) is definitely noticeable - Most notably so on very small, rumbly roads, or while hitting dips in pavement etc. It definitely reduces small vibrations. 

I did a 90-mile ride on this bike my 3rd day of owning it - and with 100% confidence. Cannondale makes a great bike and the Synapse is no exception. I don't think it is even matched currently by any other manufacturer. By the way - The speed is there too, if you want it to be. I broke several PR's on this bike vs my race setup when I pushed hard.. The main downfall being that to get into a really good aero position you'll have to bend down less naturally than other setups.

Still - If you have not already purchased this bike.. Don't think twice.. Just find one that fits and get it.

I have the 2013 Synapse 5 - In Aluminum RAW.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Seems like a decent bike, but I had a bad aluminum experience and would never go back. Aluminum frame is a deal breaker for me. Too stiff in my experience, bad for long rides.


----------



## jerrduford (Aug 28, 2013)

Trek_5200 said:


> Seems like a decent bike, but I had a bad aluminum experience and would never go back. Aluminum frame is a deal breaker for me. Too stiff in my experience, bad for long rides.



So then what's the alternative?
All carbon? Not really comparable at the same pricepoint


----------

